# Our Camera Shy Boer Buck is 4sale!



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Mateo is looking good and healthy to sell now. He is listed on Craigs List in Redding CA. We would rather sell in state. He is priced reasonably low - Mostly because he is a 2008 buck and also because he isnt the easiest temperament to deal with. So if any of you California breeders want a Full Blood Boer goat for good breeding stock, Mateo will bring you good sturdy healthy stock. He is manageable for my husband to work with. My husband has no trouble handling him. His main goal in his life is to break out of his pen but he has not yet succeeded to do that in his electric fence. He is registered with ABGA as Full Blood. Here is his registration #10475189 
Send me a message or go through Craigs list.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Merry,
Her is a little Craigslist tip. Go back in and edit that ad. At the bottom of what you already have, which is just fine BTW, add some key words. For sure add "goat" and "goats". Maybe add "livestock", "breeding", and whatever else you can think of. When a person searches Craigslist any word in your add will come up if typed in exactly. Just a for instance, I tried to find your ad by typing in "Goats" and then "Goat" and your ad did not come up. That is probably not good. I'm sure I'm not the only one that checks CL for goats that way. I did find your ad by typing in "boer".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Seriously!!! you live some what close to me and everything, are you sure you cant wait to sell him in like 2 years :? when I replace my Rigbe?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

BTW how much are you asking??


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you Tenacross for the tip. I am only wanting to have serious buyers and on purpose did not include the word 'goat' because that brings in a whole new market for us in California. Most of my calls today have been people who want to pay me only 100. for a freezer meat goat. When I put in the word 'Boer' the Boer breeders know. -So that is who I want to appeal to. Serious buyers who want a full blood boer buck to have for breeding purposes is what I want to have calling me. Thank you though for the tip.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica,
We are only asking $250 which is quite low. The reason is partly because.. I didnt pay much over that for him, partly because he is getting more difficult to manage, partly because he has had a small issue with his cheek .. he had a tumor. It has almost disappeared. If you have followed my other threads on this buck.. you would know more about how he has resently been tested for CL. He tested negative and has come from a negative herd. The tumor was also tested for cancer type cells and is not showing the right type of cells for cancer. He was given antibiotic. The vet seemed to think a foreign object might have started the tumor to grow. It is possible that it worked its way out. He has not shown any signs of health problems at this time. I tell any prospective buyers all of his health history and all that he has had. He is good and healthy at this time with no obvious issues of the tumor coming back to growth. It could though but that it is probably not a problem to worry about. 

We want to sell him to the right home. We aren't that desperate to get rid of him but do need a new buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

and just so you know what he looks like today.. I have included his ugly rutt winter stage. He is starting to calm down from his rut stage now. He even let me take a picture without getting too uptight! (He does not act nicely toward cameras and seems to get hostile toward a camera aimed at him.) He is really a nice buck for the most part to manage.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Craigs list shoppers.. type in Registered Boer Buck or ABGA Boer Buck for your search under Redding or Chico California if you want to see the add.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He has sold!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I was going to tell you I would let my few goat friend know about him, But instead congrats on selling him, that was a good deal!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

He went to the right home and that was important to me. He went to a 4-H breeder with a young family. I will still miss him. Things are so strange around here without him here this morning.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The wind has been blowing Mateo's heavy gate back and forth. I went out to his empty lonely windy pen, -squeaky gate blowing back and forth and had my eyes get all teared up! At least I know he went to a good home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on getting him a good home.... :thumb: I know it can be hard... letting them go.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on finding him a good home!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------

